# 2017-19 RS spoiler



## Hwizee69 (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone have a 2017 RS hatchback stock spoiler for sale???


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM has lots of them! LOL.
I think they are like $400 new.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'll sell ya mine for $500 final offer 🤪


----------



## zenluchetti (May 3, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> GM has lots of them! LOL.
> I think they are like $400 new.


Where can i buy one? i'm looking online and i can't find anything


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

zenluchetti said:


> Where can i buy one? i'm looking online and i can't find anything


GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

They’re price now for $220-$300 for a unpainted oem spoiler. Hatchback one is the one I’m talkin about. Not sure on the sedan ones.


----------

